# Just When I Thought I Had This Licked...



## sczinger

NO CONTACT. I'm the poster boy. No response to an email from my EWW several months ago that just said "Hi." Nothing. So here I am tooling along 11 months after DDay feeling pretty good. I think I've even gone a whole day without thinking for a moment about catching her in the park having her affair with her boss and the emotional aftermath I went through. 

Then I get an email today from her saying there are some Christmas ornaments and stockings of her and her kids she'd like to pick up in the next couple of weeks. I have not laid eyes on or heard her voice in almost 10 months. 

Suddenly, my anxiety level and all the anger and pain came rushing back... Overwhelmed me. This is just crazy... Am I that weak?


----------



## Lostinthought61

don't answer her...she lost any right to anything at this point.


----------



## sczinger

I've already responded. Told her I'd throw them in a box and let her know when they are available, outside, on the porch...


----------



## SentHereForAReason

I think I have said this before but the best thing you can do for yourself when you run into 'feelings' is not to hide from them or deny them, that's how it creates bigger issues down the road. Embrace your feelings, understand them, deal with them and then move on. You are not weak and it's not going to get 'licked' in a year, it's going to take several years at the least for these type of emotions to be indifferent if you think of her, see her, get a message, etc. It will come though, it's still relatively soon. 

I don't agree with ignoring her when it comes to physical possessions, at least things like this that may involve her kids but I would not have her come by to get them. 

Take them and anything else that may be hers and that she may ask for in the future, everything! And then take it to UPS, the USPS, etc. Put them in a box, ship them to her place of employment or I can't remember if one of her daughters' was old enough to have a place of her own. If you know where she lives, send them to her address then let your EW know they are on the way and be DONE with it.


----------



## BluesPower

sczinger said:


> NO CONTACT. I'm the poster boy. No response to an email from my EWW several months ago that just said "Hi." Nothing. So here I am tooling along 11 months after DDay feeling pretty good. I think I've even gone a whole day without thinking for a moment about catching her in the park having her affair with her boss and the emotional aftermath I went through.
> 
> Then I get an email today from her saying there are some Christmas ornaments and stockings of her and her kids she'd like to pick up in the next couple of weeks. I have not laid eyes on or heard her voice in almost 10 months.
> 
> Suddenly, my anxiety level and all the anger and pain came rushing back... Overwhelmed me. This is just crazy... Am I that weak?


Listen, no you are not that weak. So don't think that. It is a trigger, that is all. 

I do not miss or even remotely like my ExW, I will go days without thinking about her. 

But she can call me on the phone and just hearing her voice pisses me off. My GF hates it when I have to talk about something with her, because I get into a bad mood for a minute and she knows I hate talking to her. 

I think all of this will subside in a while. It gets better, and I did not even divorce her for the cheating actually, it was just everything. A total nightmare...

You will be OK, have stiff drink before she comes over. Or better yet, pack the stuff up and leave it on the porch...


----------



## Devastated wife

Sczinger, I think you are doing the right thing by putting them into a box and leaving it on the porch for her to collect. Don't take them to her. If she wants them, she can travel to pick them up. You are not her skivvy.

The anxiety is natural in these situations. I hadn't seen my ex in almost 9 months when I caught sight of his car while I was in my friend's car and I came over all panicky and stressed. I didn't actually see him but it affected me none the less and I felt rather silly. But I couldn't help the way I felt after everything that had happened between us. As time goes on, you won't care if you hear from her, but unfortunately it will take time. You will eventually get to the point when even if you see her, it won't bother you.

I would not call you weak; you are still grieving but you will get through this. Keep moving forward


----------



## Bananapeel

Some unsolicited advice for you. If you haven't gone through your house yet and reorganized/decluttered it of your XW's possessions then you should. This way you don't have surprise contact from her in the future asking for more stuff. I'd suggest you put all her leftover stuff in a box(s) with the other stuff she asked for so she has no reason to contact you again and so you have eliminated her mark on your house. 

After I packed up my XW's stuff and left it for her to pick up before the garbage man got it, I then did a space cleaning ceremony that involves burning sage (and of course some drinking with a friend while making fun of my XW). I don't believe in that mumbo jumbo but it was still worthwhile because the ceremony put a definite end point on her presence in my house. Now if she ever wants anything she's SOL because she either already got it or the garbage man did.


----------



## Adelais

Do you have a back porch or a covered space that is not on your front porch? The reason I ask is that if you put that box on the front porch, you will see it and think of her every time you walk in and out the front door until the day she picks it up. If you put it in the corner of a back or side porch you do not frequently walk by, you will forget the box is even there and you won't be reminded of her.


----------



## Yeswecan

sczinger said:


> NO CONTACT. I'm the poster boy. No response to an email from my EWW several months ago that just said "Hi." Nothing. So here I am tooling along 11 months after DDay feeling pretty good. I think I've even gone a whole day without thinking for a moment about catching her in the park having her affair with her boss and the emotional aftermath I went through.
> 
> Then I get an email today from her saying there are some Christmas ornaments and stockings of her and her kids she'd like to pick up in the next couple of weeks. I have not laid eyes on or heard her voice in almost 10 months.
> 
> Suddenly, my anxiety level and all the anger and pain came rushing back... Overwhelmed me. This is just crazy... Am I that weak?


Text back that normal storage unit costs per month are $185.63. At 11 months of storage $2041.93 is due. Subject items will not be released until the balance is paid. If the balance goes unpaid your EWW should plan on seeing her items on the next episode of Storage Wars.

Honestly sir, don't answer back. That crap should have been picked up 11 months ago. NO CONTACT means NO CONTACT. Change you phone number as well.


----------



## honcho

sczinger said:


> I've already responded. Told her I'd throw them in a box and let her know when they are available, outside, on the porch...


As someone else stated, toss them in a box and mail them to her and be done. This has more to do with rattling your cage than getting ornaments back. You've already responded which was her intention. Don't allow her to "control" when she retrieves them, despite your best laid plans of not being home when she gets them guess who will show up at the door when you least expect it or she drags this out till a week before Christmas. My crazy ex wanted to pick some stuff up she forgot, I went with the plan of leaving on porch. The junk stayed there for weeks. 

Your going to have triggers days, it happens and ya can't beat yourself up too much about it but gain back control of no contact now, mail the stuff off and take away any excuse she has to swing by or contact you again about the junk.


----------



## sokillme

It's coming. I told you it's coming. Just be prepared when it does. She **** her life when she impulsively threw away years of marriage for some teenage lust. Once she gets it over the lust part with she is still stuck with a ****ed life. When she comes knocking at the door at 12am, tell her to go away or you will call the cops. Seriously.


----------



## Marc878

Give her a time for pickup and have a good looking girl answer the door. If she asks for you have her tell the X sorry but he's in the shower.


----------



## sunsetmist

sczinger said:


> NO CONTACT.
> Suddenly, my anxiety level and all the anger and pain came rushing back... Overwhelmed me. This is just crazy... Am I that weak?


This is NOT weakness. It's a good thing to let go of anger and pain that are lurking about with overwhelming results. It took you a long time to get here and will take a while to recover--bit by bit. Resentment at the unfairness of it all is literally sickening. I'm so sorry.

BTW: Circumstances mean that I have to give up some really important things in my life OR see my EX in public about three times a month. Sometimes I give up things and sometime I don't--for years after divorce. As best as I can manage no matter where, he is invisible to me. Overall, this has made me a stronger person. My freedom is the best trophy/weapon in my arsenal.


----------



## Adelais

Don't play silly games, like pretending you have a sexy girlfriend staying at your house. Just take control of YOUR life, don't jump on the crazy train with her, and keep your dignity and morals.

You've got this. Stay true to yourself and don't become a manipulative game player like your soon to be ex.


----------



## Adelais

Regarding the Christmas stuff she wants: pack everything you can think of that she will eventually use as an excuse to contact you (and that you want to part with) in as many boxes as you have to. Write her name on the front of all of them so she knows they are hers. 

After you have done that, text her that all her stuff is on the back (or side etc.) porch waiting for her. Say that you gave her everything that is hers, not just Christmas stuff, so she won't have to contact you again in the future for anything other than divorce or child related information.


----------



## sczinger

You honestly think she is using this just to make contact? I've contacted her about nothing. With no children, real estate or finances together my divorce literally took 10 days back in February. She signed away everything just to get to her AP. Other than this recent email she's only sent me one other, about 2 months ago, at 12:30 in the morning that just said "Hi." I'm thinking she just wants her kids ornaments...


----------



## Adelais

I do understand that she wants her kids' ornaments. They have sentimental value to her or to them, and not to you. Is there anything else she left that belongs to her or her children that she might ask for later?

If you really don't want to ever hear from her again, you need to give her everything back so you have nothing of hers that she can ask for at a later date.


----------



## Adelais

.


----------



## honcho

sczinger said:


> You honestly think she is using this just to make contact? I've contacted her about nothing. With no children, real estate or finances together my divorce literally took 10 days back in February. She signed away everything just to get to her AP. Other than this recent email she's only sent me one other, about 2 months ago, at 12:30 in the morning that just said "Hi." I'm thinking she just wants her kids ornaments...


Your fooling yourself thinking she only wants the ornaments. It's the convenient excuse to contact you. Tell me while you were married did she worry about Christmas 2 months before Christmas? I know very few people who actually start thinking about ornaments weeks before your even thinking about a tree. 

Would she like the ornaments back? Sure. Is it an easy excuse to get a hold of you, you bet. You didn't take the bait with a hi a couple months ago, now she has a "legit" reason to make contact. In her position it's a win/win. If you didn't respond your the bad guy and if you do she gets her stuff and now your thinking about her again.


----------



## Lostinthought61

the problem with speculations is its difficult to understand them in a vacuum, back in February when she signed everything over the last thing she was thinking about was christmas, so maybe its about the ornaments....either way you leave the box and she picks it up without you there and enough said. if there are any more emails then take it up then, don't drive yourself crazy with motives that are not solidified.


----------



## aine

sczinger said:


> NO CONTACT. I'm the poster boy. No response to an email from my EWW several months ago that just said "Hi." Nothing. So here I am tooling along 11 months after DDay feeling pretty good. I think I've even gone a whole day without thinking for a moment about catching her in the park having her affair with her boss and the emotional aftermath I went through.
> 
> Then I get an email today from her saying there are some Christmas ornaments and stockings of her and her kids she'd like to pick up in the next couple of weeks. I have not laid eyes on or heard her voice in almost 10 months.
> 
> Suddenly, my anxiety level and all the anger and pain came rushing back... Overwhelmed me. This is just crazy... Am I that weak?


Ignore the email. Alternatively DHL the Christmas stuff to her, problem solved.


----------



## Diana7

Pack away anything that was hers in boxes and leave them in the front garden for her or maybe a third party to collect. Not sure why she didn't take it all when she left, or why you haven't sorted it out before now.


----------



## Decorum

Diana7 said:


> Pack away anything that was hers in boxes and leave them in the front garden for her or maybe a third party to collect. Not sure why she didn't take it all when she left, or why you haven't sorted it out before now.


Yep if you are going to do it, pack up everything she could want, put a note with it, "take what you want I will put the rest out to the curb", then ignore any contact thereafter.

Dont be flattered if they look for a little crack, it has more to do with THEIR security than actual feelings for you.

If you have lurked around here you see it time and again. An ex will show interest and as soon as her poor schulmp of an ex responds she withdraws, she was just testing the circuit. 

Save yourself the drama.


----------



## Ynot

As others have said I would go thru the house and do a deep clean, getting rid of anything and everything that reminds you of her or that belongs to her. I would even go one step further and sell the house you are living in (assuming it was the one you shared with her, if not forget this step).
When my ex left, I begged her to help me sort thru the years of accumulated stuff, she was too busy. So I did it myself. I rented a 30 cubic yard dumpster and filled it with all the crap we had. I molted. if she needed something, she should have thought about that before.
I took some furniture when I moved. I have since gotten rid of almost all of that.


----------



## sczinger

honcho said:


> Your fooling yourself thinking she only wants the ornaments. It's the convenient excuse to contact you. Tell me while you were married did she worry about Christmas 2 months before Christmas? I know very few people who actually start thinking about ornaments weeks before your even thinking about a tree.


She did not put the tree up until a few days before and then it came down the next day.


----------



## Adelais

sczinger said:


> She did not put the tree up until a few days before and then it came down the next day.


That is weird. Who puts up the tree a few days before and takes it down the day after Christmas.


----------



## Wolf1974

This is a marathon not a sprint. Don’t worry my friend this does get easier


----------



## Marc878

sczinger said:


> She did not put the tree up until a few days before and then it came down the next day.


Translation: the grass wasn't Greener like I thought. I only screwed him for a couple months or so.

I know you can get over this and take me back and we'll rug sweep this.

The next time I cheat I promise I'll hide it better so you don't find out.

I really chose you. It was always you. A girl just needs a little strange every now and then.

I know you'll understand xoxoxoxo. Let me know when I can move back in.


----------



## Decorum

I would hold out for snot bubbles before you dash her hopes, those are a preneial favorite here!


----------



## sczinger

Snot bubbles... That's funny. I still need to go to the garage and pull all the ornaments out. I'm not going to go through them. Anything of mine was given to me by her or her parents(whom I adore). I'll just let her have them all... I have no need for them or any memory they may trigger...


----------



## GusPolinski

“Well I looked but couldn’t find them. Must have thrown them out along with everything else that you left.”


----------



## Blondilocks

Decorum said:


> I would hold out for snot bubbles before you dash her hopes, those are a preneial favorite here!


I actually had to google 'preneial' only to discover that you might have meant 'perennial'. Dang, thought I was going to learn a new word.:grin2:


----------



## BarbedFenceRider

Hang tight....Don't fall for the holiday sh!t test...


----------



## sczinger

BarbedFenceRider said:


> Hang tight....Don't fall for the holiday sh!t test...


What is the holiday **** test? That sounds horrible. LOL.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider

Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years....Pining for the ole' days. Melancholic look back to all that was lost. When you mentioned she wanted the "decorations" back, it sent off warning bells.


----------



## Andy1001

Blondilocks said:


> I actually had to google 'preneial' only to discover that you might have meant 'perennial'. Dang, thought I was going to learn a new word.:grin2:


Preneial is a perfectly cromulent word.
Or is it an antonym?


----------



## sczinger

BarbedFenceRider said:


> Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years....Pining for the ole' days. Melancholic look back to all that was lost. When you mentioned she wanted the "decorations" back, it sent off warning bells.


Oh. Her pining or me? Certainly not me. I'm done with useless anniversaries....


----------



## Blondilocks

Andy1001 said:


> Preneial is a perfectly cromulent word.
> Or is it an antonym?


Cromulent is supposed to be an adjective that was coined by someone else who couldn't spell. We'll just blame it on the word filter.


----------



## Andy1001

Blondilocks said:


> Cromulent is supposed to be an adjective that was coined by someone else who couldn't spell. We'll just blame it on the word filter.


Lol.In an episode of the Simpson’s one of the school teachers hears the word “embiggens” used in a film being shown to the kids.She said to her colleague that she had never heard that word until she came to Springfield,the town the series is set.
The colleague says “it’s a perfectly cromulent word”.That was the first use of cromulent lol.
The word has now entered the 21st century dictionary as an adjective meaning acceptable.
I have lots of very important information like that stuck in my head.🤯


----------



## Chuck71

sczinger said:


> Oh. Her pining or me? Certainly not me. I'm done with useless anniversaries....


She is sending out feelers to view your reaction. You didn't bite....great job! Don't be shocked

if she shows up at your door unannounced....late at night with a trench coat and nothing under.....

Send it away. It would bring nothing but regret and pain. Chances are she is a lost person

and her AP went for the hills. Now she wants you back since she is with no one.

You are so much better off without her....


----------



## SunCMars

Blondilocks said:


> Cromulent is supposed to be an adjective that was coined by someone else who couldn't spell. We'll just blame it on the word filter.


I blame mine on nerve flitter or is it flutter?

It affects my hands, they then type 'stuff'.

..........................................................................

OP thought he had this licked. 

Yes he did, but did that 'sometime' in the past.

The after-taste lingers, her after-waste has not dried up and blown away.

I kept this post clean.

Clean can be hard for candied Flutter-Fingers.


----------



## Taxman

Szinger: I had a case a few years back, the divorce was extemely acrimonious as was the affair beforehand. My client was the BH. His ex fell into what I could charitably describe as an abyss. This fog was beyond anything I had seen before. It resembled a disease. The divorce went through, and my client was advised that since there were no ties, financial or otherwise, he could comfortably avoid ever communicating with his ex wife. About a year after the final decree, she texted him. Just a hi. He asked every professional associated with his case what his response should be. He was told that he may as well hear what she had to say. I thought that there were too many instances of extreme emotionality during the divorce process. I told him to exercise exteme caution. He called her. She wanted to meet with him, as she said she had some of his jewellery. He told her to mail it back, but she said it was too valuable to send through the mails. Again, I said, caution. So they met. Turned the divorce on its ear. 

She wanted the meeting to see if there was still a chance. She said that after the divorce, when she was free to go to the AP, he rejected her. He wanted a married lover so that he had no ties to her. When she was free, the AP immediately lost interest. She had spent the year following the divorce in therapy. She said that she was more than 100% responsible for the affair, breakup and divorce. She was looking for absolution for the crime she had committed. He said that he no longer holds it against her, but what she did soured him on her. He told me that she was willing to rebuild. He told her that he had dated while they were separated, and had a few friends with benefits. This did not deter her, and she persisted until he agreed that they could date. They did, for three years. They are moving in together after Xmas this year. He has told her in no uncertain terms that he will never remarry, and that there will be an agreement in place before she drops one suitcase inside his home. She is willing to suck it up, but I still do not know.


----------



## Andy1001

Taxman said:


> Szinger: I had a case a few years back, the divorce was extemely acrimonious as was the affair beforehand. My client was the BH. His ex fell into what I could charitably describe as an abyss. This fog was beyond anything I had seen before. It resembled a disease. The divorce went through, and my client was advised that since there were no ties, financial or otherwise, he could comfortably avoid ever communicating with his ex wife. About a year after the final decree, she texted him. Just a hi. He asked every professional associated with his case what his response should be. He was told that he may as well hear what she had to say. I thought that there were too many instances of extreme emotionality during the divorce process. I told him to exercise exteme caution. He called her. She wanted to meet with him, as she said she had some of his jewellery. He told her to mail it back, but she said it was too valuable to send through the mails. Again, I said, caution. So they met. Turned the divorce on its ear.
> 
> She wanted the meeting to see if there was still a chance. She said that after the divorce, when she was free to go to the AP, he rejected her. He wanted a married lover so that he had no ties to her. When she was free, the AP immediately lost interest. She had spent the year following the divorce in therapy. She said that she was more than 100% responsible for the affair, breakup and divorce. She was looking for absolution for the crime she had committed. He said that he no longer holds it against her, but what she did soured him on her. He told me that she was willing to rebuild. He told her that he had dated while they were separated, and had a few friends with benefits. This did not deter her, and she persisted until he agreed that they could date. They did, for three years. They are moving in together after Xmas this year. He has told her in no uncertain terms that he will never remarry, and that there will be an agreement in place before she drops one suitcase inside his home. She is willing to suck it up, but I still do not know.


And then one drunken weekend in Vegas.............


----------



## sczinger

Taxman said:


> Szinger: I had a case a few years back, the divorce was extemely acrimonious as was the affair beforehand. My client was the BH. His ex fell into what I could charitably describe as an abyss. This fog was beyond anything I had seen before. It resembled a disease. The divorce went through, and my client was advised that since there were no ties, financial or otherwise, he could comfortably avoid ever communicating with his ex wife. About a year after the final decree, she texted him. Just a hi. He asked every professional associated with his case what his response should be. He was told that he may as well hear what she had to say. I thought that there were too many instances of extreme emotionality during the divorce process. I told him to exercise extreme caution. He called her. She wanted to meet with him, as she said she had some of his jewellery. He told her to mail it back, but she said it was too valuable to send through the mails. Again, I said, caution. So they met. Turned the divorce on its ear.
> 
> She wanted the meeting to see if there was still a chance. She said that after the divorce, when she was free to go to the AP, he rejected her. He wanted a married lover so that he had no ties to her. When she was free, the AP immediately lost interest. She had spent the year following the divorce in therapy. She said that she was more than 100% responsible for the affair, breakup and divorce. She was looking for absolution for the crime she had committed. He said that he no longer holds it against her, but what she did soured him on her. He told me that she was willing to rebuild. He told her that he had dated while they were separated, and had a few friends with benefits. This did not deter her, and she persisted until he agreed that they could date. They did, for three years. They are moving in together after Xmas this year. He has told her in no uncertain terms that he will never remarry, and that there will be an agreement in place before she drops one suitcase inside his home. She is willing to suck it up, but I still do not know.



I've never trusted anyone in my life, save my family, like I did this woman. There is nothing she could say to me that would make me in the most remote way consider moving in together, let alone, remarrying her. She is dead to me. I think she knows that and there is no way she would try to reconcile. Good riddance. I deserve better than the way she treated me. NEXT!!! 

I received a simple 12:30 in the morning "Hi" from her several months ago as well and did not respond. I even thought about forwarding it to her affair partner with a message that read. "I think this was meant for you", but didn't. I'm getting better and better exponentially every day. She will NOT do this to me again...


----------



## Marc878

The thing is the cheating capability is there. Why go back for second chances.


----------



## Marc878

sczinger said:


> I've never trusted anyone in my life, save my family, like I did this woman. There is nothing she could say to me that would make me in the most remote way consider moving in together, let alone, remarrying her. She is dead to me. I think she knows that and there is no way she would try to reconcile. Good riddance. I deserve better than the way she treated me. NEXT!!!
> 
> I received a simple 12:30 in the morning "Hi" from her several months ago as well and did not respond. I even thought about forwarding it to her affair partner with a message that read. "I think this was meant for you", but didn't. I'm getting better and better exponentially every day. She will NOT do this to me again...


Perfectly played. The longer you keep NC the stronger you get.


----------



## Hope Shimmers

Well, this woman has gall. To do what she did to you, then call you to say 'hi' and months later, call to say she wants your Christmas balls!

Tell her your Christmas balls are busy. Then tell her to go to Wal Mart to buy some more.

Better yet would have been to tell her absolutely nothing.


----------



## Decorum

Blondilocks said:


> I actually had to google 'preneial' only to discover that you might have meant 'perennial'. Dang, thought I was going to learn a new word.:grin2:


The bad part is I did google the spelling and probably recopied my misspelling from the search field.

(  he bows his head in shame and embarrassment and vows to never show his face in public again!!!)


----------



## Blondilocks

Decorum said:


> The bad part is I did google the spelling and probably recopied my misspelling from the search field.
> 
> (  he bows his head in shame and embarrassment and vows to never show his face in public again!!!)


Ha-ha. Well, I did learn 'cromulent'. Not, that I'll ever use it.


----------



## Blondilocks

Chuck71 said:


> She is sending out feelers to view your reaction. You didn't bite....great job! Don't be shocked
> 
> if she shows up at your door unannounced....late at night with a trench coat and nothing under.....
> 
> Send it away. It would bring nothing but regret and pain. Chances are she is a lost person
> 
> and her AP went for the hills. Now she wants you back since she is with no one.
> 
> You are so much better off without her....


Chuck, you forgot to tell him to make sure his windows are locked. lol Wouldn't want another WC incident.:wink2:

eta: The WC incident always makes me think it was so cartoon like. Is it a coincidence that WC are also the initials of Wile Coyote?


----------



## sczinger

Blondilocks said:


> Chuck, you forgot to tell him to make sure his windows are locked. lol Wouldn't want another WC incident.:wink2:
> 
> eta: The WC incident always makes me think it was so cartoon like. Is it a coincidence that WC are also the initials of Wile Coyote?


Care to expound on the WC incident? Or at the very least provide a link....


----------



## Chuck71

sczinger said:


> Care to expound on the WC incident? Or at the very least provide a link....


An old vet here back in 2013 nick'd my XW Window Cork from a story I told. We were in the

first month of the 60 day wait for the D to be final. We were both still living in the house.

I was devastated the first few weeks but pulled myself together. There was only one key to the house

and I had it. It was in Dec. 2012, already dark, she was getting off work. No porch lights on, etc.

She rang the door bell over and over, beat on the bedroom windows. I was busy playing Madden

football and it was in the 4th quarter and the game was close. After the game I went out to 

the garage, raised it and there she was.

XW-It's about damn time, I was ready to crawl through that garage window.

Me-(Looked over at the window, then back to her) I chuckled...

XW-(Fuming).... You think that's funny don't you?

Again I chuckled. WC stormed into the house.

That night......I knew I was going to make it. And laughed for the first time in a good while.

A pic of that window is still on here..... my Crossroads II thread.... either Nov. or Dec. 2013


----------



## sczinger

Chuck71 said:


> An old vet here back in 2013 nick'd my XW Window Cork from a story I told. We were in the
> 
> first month of the 60 day wait for the D to be final. We were both still living in the house.
> 
> I was devastated the first few weeks but pulled myself together. There was only one key to the house
> 
> and I had it. It was in Dec. 2012, already dark, she was getting off work. No porch lights on, etc.
> 
> She rang the door bell over and over, beat on the bedroom windows. I was busy playing Madden
> 
> football and it was in the 4th quarter and the game was close. After the game I went out to
> 
> the garage, raised it and there she was.
> 
> XW-It's about damn time, I was ready to crawl through that garage window.
> 
> Me-(Looked over at the window, then back to her) I chuckled...
> 
> XW-(Fuming).... You think that's funny don't you?
> 
> Again I chuckled. WC stormed into the house.
> 
> That night......I knew I was going to make it. And laughed for the first time in a good while.
> 
> A pic of that window is still on here..... my Crossroads II thread.... either Nov. or Dec. 2013



That's freakin' awesome... Thanks for sharing.


----------

